# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الحضري لن اواصل مع  المريخ  حتي لو  بطلت  كرة

## tahoory

*في تصريحات  لقناة  الحياة  المصرية  قبل قليل اكد  الحضري  بأنة مخنوق في السودان وان  اخبر مجلس المريخ  بأنة  لايرغب بالبقاء في السودان  وانة  لدية  عرض سيقدمة  للمسؤلين  في المريخ وانة  لن يعود مرة  اخر ي حتي لو اطر انة  يبطل الكرة  
(((( دا  كلام  ياحضري في ستين  داهية  ياخي المهم  نحنا لينا  حقوق عندك  ومن  حقنا  نوافق علي العرض  ولا  لا 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*زمااااااااااااااااان قلنا
لكن الناس قالت علينا بنردد ورا اعلام الهلال

اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وجعي علي جيوش المحنسين التي ذهبت الي القاهرة
*

----------


## tahoory

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

زمااااااااااااااااان قلنا
لكن الناس قالت علينا بنردد ورا اعلام الهلال

اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه




ماعلينا  بس يحترم نادي المريخ  ويتفاوض مع  الادارة  مش في كل قناة
*

----------


## tahoory

*ابوجريشة  فايروس حقيقي يهدد  المريخ  الوداهو  مصر شنو  عشان  يفاوض الحضري
*

----------


## yassirali66

*في ستين داهيه ياخي
قرفنا من سيره الحضري ده
*

----------


## tahoory

*وقال اية عندو  شروط للعودة  
1/ يسلم  كامل مستحقاتة  علي نادي المريخ
2/ يكمل الموسم دا بس
3/ بسافر ويجي زي ماعاوز 
هسي ياحضري لو نططت  بنعمل ليك  كدة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*روح انشاء الله في ستين


قبليك ماكان في مريخ

غير مأسوفا عليك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*خليو يبطل الكورة هذا الجاهل المعتوه
لو كنت مكان هذا المجلس الفاشل لحققت له امنيته 
ولجعلته عبرة لمن لا يعتبر
...

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*على مجلس  المريخ إيقاف الحضري و تحرير خطاب سريع للفيفا .... حتى يصبح عظة لمن لا يتعظ
                        	*

----------


## najma

*اقسم بالله الشخص دا غير مريح 
ووووووووووووووونحسسسسسسسسس
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الان الادارة في عنق الزجاجة يجب عليها تطبيق شروط العقد نصا وروحا ليعلم ابن كفر البطيخ الي اي منعرج دخل 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*1  .   نستاااااااااااااااااااهل

2.     لوكان هو الوحيدفى

      الدنيا  ولا حارس  غيره

      خلو  المرمى فاااااااااااااضى

3 .   أعيدوا  الحقوق وطاردوه  فى

      الفيفا ولوزان  ومجلس الأمن

    كمان  لتستردوا  الحقوق  

4  .   بالعدم  خزنووووووووه مدة 

       العقد  كلها  فى كفر البطيخ

         ويلا  بلا حضرى  بلا بطيخ ! !
*

----------


## كته

*يادى النيله
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*قلنا وماذلنا نقول
لا مجال للحضرى بيننا
ومادايرين حق من حقوقنا 
بس كنب تلاته سنه ولو فسخ العقد حقنا
والمرمى بى يس بى الباشا متصدرين
بلا حضرى بلا وغش
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
غلطة كانت غرامي ليك
اصلا لا يشبه المريخ باي شئ
يجي ويترزع في الكنبة
واخير يخلوا المرمي فاضي
*

----------


## الاستاذ

* في 60
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*يروح ان شاءالله في ستين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هو الدايرك منو يا...... 
غور من غير رجعه 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فيفا نفر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يادى النيله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:565: والله بحبك ي كتة
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*×60
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لا أدرى ألى متى هذا الخنوع والأستسلام
 من مجلس الأداره
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*الباب يفوت جمل
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*في سنين داهيه والله نحن الكسبانيين
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*ان شاء الله حا تبطل الكورة ياحضري .. واقسم بالله لو في محل ادارة المريخ بعد قلة ادبو الفاتت الحد دي ... اخلي معلق بين السماء والارض لا افكو ولا العبو وماتقولوا لي مصلحة القريق ولا غيرو دة انسان مامحترم 
*

----------

